# Moreton Island.... big adventure



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Are we there yet?....just shows you how much crap you can fit on a swing. 










the camp










my path to paradise










glassy









10mtrs+ vis
























































who's a pretty boy?

















Destroyer of all my soft plastics. :twisted:










big grinners to





































all hung up to dry.










What can I say?
Pictures worth a thousand words.
3 days of perfect conditions. No big fish but plenty to keep me occupied.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

meoldchina said:


> but where are the pictures of all your mates ? :shock: :twisted: ;-)
> 
> Ross


Heres my mate Ross.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Great pics AWTY. I might just have to go there, maybe a paddle one day, or I can hook into a big fish and it can just tow me over there. ;-) :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A great spot and good pics Paul you certainly clicked on the conditions mate, my wife and one of her mates spent a week at Bulwer about 18 months ago [lucky draw won at Brisbane camping show] and raved about the place, and I just did a return trip on Combie Trader to collect them.

The swing certainly makes a good trailer but notice it couldn't carry a razor as well :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bit far to paddle Jared....try the barge mate. ;-)










Dodge whilst I didnt shave, I did manage to have a shower every night.....nothing like a cold shower in winter to make you feel alive..Brrrrrr


----------



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

Great conditions and a good variety of fish. Looks like you had a great trip. I'm jealous


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaVViIIAABRfgAAQUAOAEiECVgo+9/6gIACEIp4lPJoTT00Yk2kbaQDVMNR6QGnqNAAaBwCEnwSvvc/tQJYp086ephoxpWOdmCv8FCRwKB14+ZsF1FSvOtyox1uFOMWztx71IGgxZSRaUnukXhpFJX7dqISiZEhmDE7fIe0stSoyca2axWQeshXHp0Hor4NMXGYW9n4u5IpwoSFKqxEE


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pictures Paul...really "picture perfect" conditions 8) ....that water is so clear it makes you think that you're a million miles away from home doesn't it..not 8 miles like you actually are :shock: ...mate , i'm so jealous and will get over there soon , you picked the weather pattern spot on...i need to borrow that genie for my trip , i'll let you know when!!!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like a beautiful spot Paul. Shame no big fish but it looks like you had plenty to keep you entertained and some great piccies. Just sat here listening to the wind howling, looks like you hit perfect weather before this front came in


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I cant wait to get back there, maybe August/September.

The key is, study the weather and go when the conditions are right. Any wind from the east is OK anything from the west is bad.

You NEED to plan everything to coincide with the tide to (fishing and travel). You cant trolley up the beach 2 hours either side of high, the soft sand and car tracks make it impossible.

There are camp sites about 700mtrs north of where the barge drops you off, there just off the beach, but have good access. You can go a little further if you want beach front camping. There is a shop, bait shop and garage right where the barge drops you off and water/toilets/cold shower close by to. You can head south but its a little further to go and you need to get around the wrecks through soft sand.

Fishing, there wasnt much in the way of bait schools and I only saw 2 small short bust ups of mac tuna.....some days they're there some days there not. Bibded hard bodies were useless, they're weren't any pelagic and none dived deep enough for the bottom dwellers (15-25mtrs). Gulps were initiated by the stripey's/whip tails but there were fish around if you could get past them (3-5gr jig heads). Best bait was whole dead bait, I had a few pike and poddies that had been in the freezer for some time. Pillies were attacked by the peckers.
You need to fish with the tide, once its in full run it can travel at 4-6 kms making very hard work paddling against it, impossible in some places.
I unfortunately sold my GPS when I sold my last boat with al my GPS marks, but luckily I found most of the spots again and a couple of new ones. Next time I will be better prepared and hopefully catch a big fish. 

This is what greeted me on arival....got soaked.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Great report/pics Paul..Unfortunately work and family commitments put paid to any plans of making it over there
this week.By the way,those whiptails are one of my favourite live baits for big pelagics from my days up north.
Did you have much success on dusk/dawn at all?


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome photos mate well done, a real variety of fish there


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day AWTY

Thanks for the pics -- looks like paradise. Presumably you loaded everything onto your swing (plus perhaps backpack) and trolleyed it aboard the ferry, ie no car to travel on the beach? If so, that's bound to raise heaps of possibilities for Brissy based yakkers who don't have a 4WD.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yakfly I didnt bother with live baiting with the wiptails, havent ever had any luck with them before. On the other hand slimeys and yakka's are usually the go, but there wasnt any large schools showing up on the fish finder. The fish were biting off and on all day, dusk and dawn weren't any better than the middle of the day. Next time I'll have a better idea where to go and when.

Sunshiner I just carried everything on the yak and just dragged it up the beach. I do have a 4X4, but its just as easy to carry every thing on the yak......next time I wont take as much stuff.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Great shots bud - spewing I missed the trip. Will have to get over there myself some time soon - you've inspired me.

Cheers


----------

